# welche Defragmentierungssoftware ist am besten?



## NoMercy (24. April 2012)

Hallo Freunde des forumes welche Defragmentierungssoftware würdet ihr mir empfehlen, weil der Windows eigene Defragmentierungsprogramm zu lange braucht bei hoher Kapazitet.


----------



## Blutengel (24. April 2012)

O&O Defrag Free Edition

Ich hab die hier und bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## NoMercy (24. April 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:
			
		

> O&O Defrag Free Edition
> 
> Ich hab die hier und bin sehr zufrieden



danke für die schnelle Antwort werde sich nachher ausprobieren


----------



## dj*viper (24. April 2012)

für welche windows version?

windows 7 eigene defragementierung ist schon sehr gut.

ansonsten ist für xp das o.g. O&O Defrag sehr gut.


----------



## Cinnayum (24. April 2012)

o&o software steckt voller werbung. versuch mal defraggler.


----------



## Blutengel (25. April 2012)

Cinnayum schrieb:


> o&o software steckt voller werbung.


 

Die musst Du mir mal zeigen! Nicht die kleinste Werbung findet sich bei mir.


----------



## Hideout (25. April 2012)

Das Windows 7 Tool ist wirklich sehr gut, braucht zwar länger da es sehr gründlich arbeitet, dafür musst du dann aber nicht so oft defragmentieren.


----------



## ForenTroll (25. April 2012)

Habe bisher mit Defraggler die besten Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## NoMercy (25. April 2012)

ein Frage hätte ich noch bezüglich der Software ist es schädlich, wenn ich jeden Tag defragmentiere?


----------



## Blutengel (25. April 2012)

Das brauchste echt nicht machen! 1x im Monat ist vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## Dexter74 (25. April 2012)

ForenTroll schrieb:


> Habe bisher mit Defraggler die besten Erfahrungen gemacht



das Ding löscht bei mir immer die Wiederherstellungspunkte


----------



## XT1024 (25. April 2012)

NoMercy schrieb:


> ein Frage hätte ich noch bezüglich der Software ist es schädlich, wenn ich jeden Tag defragmentiere?


  Wenn man nichts an den Daten ändert muss man das nie machen. Wenn nichts zu defragmentieren ist, sollte die S/W auch nichs machen.



Blutengel schrieb:


> Das brauchste echt nicht machen! 1x im Monat ist vollkommen ausreichend.


Und das macht Zusatzsoftware meiner Meinung nach überflüssig. Defrag  passiert im Hintergrund und ist nichts, was in 20 Minuten fertig sein  muss 

Also mir wurde in Win 7 selten mehr als 1-2% Fragmentierung angezeigt  Ich vertraue da mal MS.


----------



## NoMercy (26. April 2012)

Blutengel schrieb:


> O&O Defrag Free Edition
> 
> Ich hab die hier und bin sehr zufrieden


 
ist leider nur ne Testversion


----------



## onslaught (26. April 2012)

Ich meine die Defragmentierung wird überbewertet, solange es im einstelligen Prozentbereich ist spürt man so gut wie keine Beeinträchtigung. 
Ich hab auch schon einige ausprobiert, der letzte zB hat mir den MFT Bereich unnötig aufgeblasen in galaktische Dimensionen, also Speicherplatz reserviert, obwohl nur ein Cluster tatsächlich Daten enthielt. Zu allem gezicke hat er den Bereich noch an den Anfang des Datenträgers geschoben, was sich an einem älteren System durchaus negativ Bemerkbar machte.
Ich nehm jetzt nur noch den Windowseigenen. Der reicht mir allemal.


----------



## ForenTroll (26. April 2012)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> das Ding löscht bei mir immer die Wiederherstellungspunkte


Bei mir nicht einen 
Kann es sein, das die dir anderweitig abhanden gekommen sind


----------



## Dexter74 (26. April 2012)

ForenTroll schrieb:


> Bei mir nicht einen
> Kann es sein, das die dir anderweitig abhanden gekommen sind


 
Wiederherstellungspunkte da  -> Defragmentierung mit defraggler -> danach Wiederherstellungspunkte weg und das auch wenn ich wie in den FAQ beschrieben bis auf den aktuellsten alle lösche


----------



## ForenTroll (27. April 2012)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> Wiederherstellungspunkte da  -> Defragmentierung mit defraggler -> danach Wiederherstellungspunkte weg und das auch wenn ich wie in den FAQ beschrieben bis auf den aktuellsten alle lösche


 Ist ja gediegen 
Ist bei mir noch nie vorgekommen


----------

